# Patellar Tendinitis?



## KodyN202 (23 Sep 2009)

I was told by my Dr. that I have tendinitis, I have had pain in it for some time now ( about a month). I used to run 10km in 45 everyday and then one day it started and hasn't allowed me to run without paying for it 10 fold the next day. 

Is that going to get my disqualified from my BMQ in Nov? I don't want to lie about it because I am not like that but also I don't want it to ruin my chance at my dream job. I can't seem to shake my tendinitis. Should I call my recruiter and tell him I recently found out I have patellar tendinitis and suck it up during basic? My Dr. hasn't been much help with the situation, he said rest it up and I have rested now for 3 weeks or so without running but I still work my upper body and stretch everyday. Please help me.

Thank you,
Kody Njolstad


----------



## GAP (24 Sep 2009)

Your question was answered already



			
				FDO said:
			
		

> You need to tell the medics before you are enrolled. Trust me when I say that if you only hurt after you run you will hurt a lot. If you go to BMQ with an existing problem and it gets worse you could be released without any hope of benefits. Its called an "irregular enrolment". Its better to take care of it now and go to BMQ healthy. Worse case scenario you will have to wait until April to go to BMQ. Its better than only staying in BMQ for 1/2 of it and never getting to experience the CF because you tried to fake it!


----------



## FDO (24 Sep 2009)

Maybe I didn't explain it clearly enough or he just wants a second opinion. My kids used to do that. Ask dad and when he said no ask mom.


----------



## Armymedic (24 Sep 2009)

Kody,
Honesty is always the best policy.

As for your tendinitis; it will take a while, esp if you are not letting it rest. Ice, Ibuprofen, and rest will heal it after about a month.

I assume you looked it up online. If you did not, Google Patellar Tendinitis and you will get lots of info as it is a fairly common sports injury.

Get yourself to a physiotherapist if you have not already and go into the pool for cardio, easier on the knees.


----------



## bran (24 Sep 2009)

I've had it for about 6 months now, and it's a b*tch to get rid of. I tried physio for 3-4 months and it didn't seem to help the problem, neither did rest, advil or ice. So I recently received a cortisone shot to heal it and I'm just waiting to see the results of the injection.


----------



## Armymedic (24 Sep 2009)

Did I mention the most common cause of Patellar tendinitis is being over wieght and/or WEAKNESS of the quadriceps muscles?

 ;D


----------



## KodyN202 (25 Sep 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> Your question was answered already




Sorry, not trying to be rude but my question has not been answered yet.

I asked if it will get me discharged before I even go to BMQ? As in if I tell them will I be finished before I start?


----------



## Roy Harding (25 Sep 2009)

KodyN202 said:
			
		

> Sorry, not trying to be rude but my question has not been answered yet.
> 
> I asked if it will get me discharged before I even go to BMQ? As in if I tell them will I be finished before I start?



You may not be _trying_ to be rude, but you're sure accomplishing it.

FDO gave you the best answer you're going to get here.  NONE of us (even the medical experts amongst us) are able to diagnose your particular ailment over the internet - and for you to continue to insist that we do so (in at LEAST two threads that I can think of) is silly.

Not to mention that asking the SAME question on multiple forums borders on spamming (which I _almost_ called you on last night); and how rude is that?

I gave you a break last night because I understand that you are worried about this particular development in your life.  And I'm giving you a break tonight because I _FAILED_ to mention it last night (therefore your continued insistence on a medical diagnosis on the internet is _MY_ fault, not yours).

But you've used up the breaks.

Go to your Recruiting Centre - lay it all on the line - THEY will till you if you are finished before you start.  Nobody here can do that for you.

Of course, you could NOT tell them at the Recruiting Centre - and cripple yourself for life, and regret it until the day you die.  Your call.

We're done here.  I'm locking this (but I'm not taking any other action - as I said earlier, this silliness is MY fault, not yours).  AFTER you get your answer at the Recruiting Centre, and IF you want to share the results,  PM me - and I'll unlock it.


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------

